# Welcome to NOTATION Speak: Finale & Sibelius



## Frederick Russ (Nov 13, 2006)

Well you asked for it - now you got it: a section here on VI dedicated to the use of Notation programs Finale and Sibelius. Okay - I did my part - lets see if this works guys. Its your baby now.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 14, 2006)

Except that everyone asked for a Sibelius/Finale section not a Finale/Sibelius one... :roll: 

D


----------



## IvanP (Nov 14, 2006)

Daryl @ Tue Nov 14 said:


> Except that everyone asked for a Sibelius/Finale section not a Finale/Sibelius one... :roll:
> 
> D



Oh come on, man...:mrgreen: 

Thks FRED!!


----------



## choir (Nov 14, 2006)

yeah baby:D


----------



## Thonex (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks Frederick!!


----------



## Jackull (Nov 14, 2006)

Daryl @ Tue Nov 14 said:


> Except that everyone asked for a Sibelius/Finale section not a Finale/Sibelius one... :roll:



nice daryl  :arrow:  

wish all the best with this topic, i'm sure it will help a lot those people who uses notational program. that means sibelius :razz: 

j


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Nov 14, 2006)

thanks Scott and SBKP for offering up your time to moderate this place.


----------



## lux (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice, what about including also Geniesoft products?


----------



## Rodney Glenn (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks Frederick. :smile:

Also many thanks to Scott and SBKP for taking on the moderating...much appreciated.

R


----------



## Scott Rogers (Nov 14, 2006)

..........


----------



## lux (Nov 14, 2006)

Scott Rogers @ Tue Nov 14 said:


> This is the second forum which sprang from the mind of Thonex. He's on a roll.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah, overture and score writer. Ok, thanks.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Nov 14, 2006)

Very cool!

Thanks guys


----------

